

The Importance of a Dedicated Office when Working from Home - MetallicCloud
http://blog.toggl.com/2013/07/the-importance-of-a-dedicated-office-when-working-from-home/

======
aggieben
Couldn't agree more. I also built my own 'garden' office (in the non-urban-
center US we don't have gardens...we have back yards...).

[http://imgur.com/tI4z1Ar](http://imgur.com/tI4z1Ar)

Looking to build a new one soon, without making all the mistakes I made
building this one :-)

